# Noob Telnet Troubles



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

I just replaced my 40gb HD with a 320gb in my 24004A SA S2 Tivo yesterday.
I hooked it back up yesterday, verified the expanded space, ran a network connection, watched a few shows, it recorded a few things overnight. Everything seems in order there.
The problem is that I'm trying to get Telnet access.
I'm following the Steve Jenkins guide , using his boot CD.
The problem is that when I get to mounting my partitions (mount /dev/hdc# /mnt#), step 2.9 in his guide...I get the "mount: you must specify the filesystem tpe" message for ALL 3 partitions. I understand that the "inactive partition" isn't supposed to be there yet, but that the other 2 should be.
Sorry, this has most likely been posted before, but I couldn't find anything...this is my first time attempting any of this...and as for the search here...well...you know...

Can someone please help a brother out?


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Anybody got any suggestions?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

First off, the guide and boot cd you are using are quite dated and were written for series 1 tivo's so not all of it applies to your model. That's most likely why you can't mount your tivo drive. You'll need an up-to-date boot cd as well as appropriate tools to complete the upgrade. Dvrupgrade offers a free boot cd you can use, as well as a boot cd for $5 that has all the same tools plus pre-prepared tivo kernels that you will need. I'd recommend the $5 cd.

When your tivo first boots, it runs a few checks of the filesystem to see if there are any "alien" files or if any native files have been changed. If it finds either, it destroys them and then reboots. So, obviously, you will need to prevent this. Even though telnet (tnlited) is native to the tivo, the command to start it up isn't. That's where killhdinitrd and the kernels on the $5 boot cd come in (the kernels on this cd have already had killhdinitrd applied to them). Killhdinitrd prevents this check keeping your hacks/modifications in tact. Here's a good guide that you can use in your case with a few slight modifications. It was written for a 6.2 directivo > http://www.thewallens.net/tivo/Tivo_unguide.html (props to gunnyman of course)

The main thing that will need to be changed for your case is step 15 where you rename netfilter. This won't work with your tivo, and IIRC, it will throw your tivo into a reboot loop. So instead, do this

```
cd /tivo/sbin
mv iptables iptables.old
echo -e '#!/bin/bash\nexit 0' > iptables
chmod 755 iptables
```
 (note: that is a 'zero' not an uppercase 'O')

Also, if you are running software version 8.1 or higher, the tivo's native usb drivers are not compatible with the kernel you'll be using. So you will need to use backported drivers. I can't link to them here so google for "jamie usb backport drivers", use the first link and then the first link from the post to the "latest package" and download usbobj2.4.27-20070328.tar.bz2. Open up that archive and grab pegasus.o and usbnet.o from the /obj/drivers/2.4.20 folder. Also grab ehci-dummy.o, usb-ohci.o, and usbcore.o from the /obj/hosts/2.4.20_Series2 folder. Rename ehci-dummy.o to ehci-hcd.o, and then put each one of them on a cd and you can copy them to your tivo after using the steps laid out by Gunnyman.

When done with gunnyman's guide, pop in your driver cd and mount it the same as you did before. Then backup your existing drivers and copy over your new ones so networking will work. If you don't replace the native drivers with backports, then your tivo will reboot any time a (wired) usb adapter is plugged in.

```
mkdir /tivo/lib/modules/orig
mv /tivo/platform/lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o /tivo/lib/modules/orig
mv /tivo/platform/lib/modules/usb-ohci.o /tivo/lib/modules/orig
mv /tivo/platform/lib/modules/usbcore.o /tivo/lib/modules/orig
mv /tivo/lib/modules/pegasus.o /tivo/lib/modules/orig
mv /tivo/lib/modules/usbnet.o /tivo/lib/modules/orig
```
then

```
cp /cdrom/ehci-hcd.o /tivo/platform/lib/modules
cp /cdrom/usb-ohci.o /tivo/platform/lib/modules
cp /cdrom/usbcore.o /tivo/platform/lib/modules
cp /cdrom/pegasus.o /tivo/lib/modules
cp /cdrom/usbnet.o /tivo/lib/modules
```
Then unmount the tivo drive, halt and shutdown your pc, put it all together and see if it works. Good luck and hope this helps, and as always, ATTEMPT AT YOUR OWN RISK, if done incorrectly, you may have to start from scratch. 

edit - If you plan on using DHCP, then you may need to change one thing as well. Gunnyman's guide uses the 3.1.5 kernel. You would need the 7.2.2-oth-K1 kernel to use DHCP. If so just replace *3.1.5* with *7.2.2-oth-K1* in the kernel copy command in step 12.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Wow...thanks a lot for all that.
I will give it a whirl in a little bit.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

OK, I followed Gunnyman's guide and put the changes that you mentioned in.
It appears as though I am now having a USB problem...my Tivo is not detecting my Tivo brand Wireless G adapter.
I followed all of the above mentioned code, with the usbobj2.4.27-20070328.tar.bz2 driver replacements extracted from the 2.4.20 and 2.4.20_Series2 folders...I am running the latest software version.
I also edited for the 7.2.2-oth-K1 kernel.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

did you happen to NUKE netfilter by renaming it?
if so that doesn't work on Standalone units. Check on DDB for the proper entries to iptables to get telnet working.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

As suggested by Da Goon, I replaced Step 15 of your guide with:
cd /tivo/sbin
mv iptables iptables.old
echo -e '#!/bin/bash\nexit 0' > iptables
chmod 755 iptables

in my original attempt that would up with the undetected adapter.

I'm not completely sure if that's what you were referencing...this is my first hack attempt, and honestly all my trips to DDB are usually frustrating since the people there are far more advanced than I am.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ok so you did that right. 
Why did you have to change the USB Drivers?
That part confuses me.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

I did it because Da Goon told me to 
I'm going back in to double check a few things.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you shouldn't need to change out the drivers on a series 2 standalone. (as far as I know)


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

I copied my original drivers back. When I first changed from the top USB port to the bottom the system rebooted, but after that it seems I can change ports if I want without a problem.
Now when I start up I'll get a message that my Network Adapter has been detected...but after I go into "Set Up Network" I'll choose "I have a broadband connection" and then choose "MY network adapter is connected", then I'll get the screen that Tivo hasn't detected my network adapter...if I choose "OK, the network adapter is now connected", I just get to repeat that screen over and over.
In Settings > Phone & Network I see my adapter...for some reason the MAC address has changed to 00:00:00:00:00:11
I added that to my MAC Filter in my router, but still no dice on getting it to connect to Tivo.

Any idea what Tivo's problem is here?


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

I should also point out that at this point I've only gone through the first 20 steps in Gunnyman's guide.
I could use my wired USB adapter and try to connect, and try the superpatch, if you guys think that is advisable and would help get my wireless adapter connected.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

does the tivo wireless adapter work prior to hacking?
you really should verify that 1st


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Yes, the wireless adapter worked fine prior to hacking.
Right now I have the bash prompt up wired (I had to re-change the USB drivers to the ones Da Goon linked, otherwise the wired connection through it into constant reboots)
Still no dice with the wireless.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

well I got nothing else, because I don't own a standalone.
perhaps check out the SApper thread?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Sorry, I didn't even think about using wireless. The backport drivers are only for wired adapters. The tivo brand adapter is controlled by usb-cdc.o. You could add a line to your rc.sysinit.author to load it while booting. Try adding

```
insmod /lib/modules/usb-cdc.o
sleep 5
```
 before the tnlited 23...etc line and then reboot with the wireless adapter hooked up.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Da Goon said:


> Sorry, I didn't even think about using wireless. The backport drivers are only for wired adapters. The tivo brand adapter is controlled by usb-cdc.o. You could add a line to your rc.sysinit.author to load it while booting. Try adding
> 
> ```
> insmod /lib/modules/usb-cdc.o
> ...


why is this needed when the standalone supports the adapter natively?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

No idea, just figured it'd be worth a shot.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

I will give the suggestion a shot here shortly...I also ran into problems using SApper *sigh*

I assume that I should replace the backport drivers with my originals again? The originals do seem to cause a reboot if the adapter is unplugged and plugged back in.


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> why is this needed when the standalone supports the adapter natively?


Just to clarify a few things. This is from Jamie's backport README:



> TiVo modified some kernel network data structures in TiVo software
> version 8.x. One side effect of this is that network modules compiled
> against an 8.x kernel will crash when loaded on a system with an older
> kernel and vice versa. See the "8.1 and my NIC" thread (at DDB)


So in addition to the backport drivers (which don't exist for the Tivo wireless adapter) the old 7.3 drivers were reported to work correctly with the 8.x software. But unless you have the old 7.3 drivers handy, if you want to use the Tivo wireless USB, I think you may need to monte into a nulled 8.x kernel and use the stock drivers.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

If all else fails, is there any semi-easy way to undo all of these changes, and the SApper changes?
Or will I have to start from scratch with my WeakNees Boot CD, and re-install the backup image?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> So there is absolutely no way to use the Tivo brand wireless adapter at this time?


MungoJerrie is correct. After some controlled testing I found 2 ways that worked. I'm not using a tivo brand adapter but everything is the same in principle. On my standalone, I'm running 8.3, the 7.2.2 kill'd kernel monte'd to jamie's custom 8.1 kernel. I plugged in my wireless adapter (Linksys WUSB11 ver 2.6) and it started right up. I undid my monte setup and rebooted to just the 7.2.2 kernel, and got power but no connection even though the driver was being loaded. I dredged up a 7.2.2 vnetusba.o from my old partition, then rebooted with it and it worked also. Here's a copy of usb-cdc.o from my old partition. Stick it in /lib/modules and reboot and it should work. If not, there's always monte, but that's a little more complicated, but worth it IMO.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Da Goon said:


> MungoJerrie is correct. After some controlled testing I found 2 ways that worked. I'm not using a tivo brand adapter but everything is the same in principle. On my standalone, I'm running 8.3, the 7.2.2 kill'd kernel monte'd to jamie's custom 8.1 kernel. I plugged in my wireless adapter (Linksys WUSB11 ver 2.6) and it started right up. I undid my monte setup and rebooted to just the 7.2.2 kernel, and got power but no connection even though the driver was being loaded. I dredged up a 7.2.2 vnetusba.o from my old partition, then rebooted with it and it worked also. Here's a copy of usb-cdc.o from my old partition. Stick it in /lib/modules and reboot and it should work. If not, there's always monte, but that's a little more complicated, but worth it IMO.


Cool, I'll give this a try in a bit.
Just put that file in /lib/modules and that's it? No other editing required?

I'll let you know if this doesn't work...I'm not familiar with monte, at all.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

You should make a backup of your original usb-cdc.o first just to be on the safe side. Other than that it should work fine. Since you've got a wired connection working, you can just make the backup via bash, then use ftp to stick the new one in. Make sure to transfer in binary mode if you use ftp, and do *mount -o remount,rw /* first to make the system writable and then *mount -o remount,ro /* after the transfer to set back to read-only.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Da Goon said:


> You should make a backup of your original usb-cdc.o first just to be on the safe side. Other than that it should work fine. Since you've got a wired connection working, you can just make the backup via bash, then use ftp to stick the new one in. Make sure to transfer in binary mode if you use ftp, and do *mount -o remount,rw /* first to make the system writable and then *mount -o remount,ro /* after the transfer to set back to read-only.


I did as advised...but Tivo is still not detecting my adapter.
What should my next step be?
Thank you very much for all of your time and guidance.


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

```
insmod /lib/modules/usb-cdc.o
sleep 5
```
I would take these lines out of your rc.sysinit.author, they are not necessary. Did you re-Sapper? Or what files did you copy over exactly?


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

MungoJerrie said:


> ```
> insmod /lib/modules/usb-cdc.o
> sleep 5
> ```
> I would take these lines out of your rc.sysinit.author, they are not necessary. Did you re-Sapper? Or what files did you copy over exactly?


I never actually put those lines in, I figured that they weren't necessary anymore.
What I've done since my last SApper run was put the backport USB drivers back and the usb-cdc.o driver as well.
Do I need to re-run SApper again?

ETA: Since I ran SApper, I never did the superpatch or set_mrvname steps described in Gunnyman's guide. Should I?


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

I finally got things running.
Thank you to everybody involved in this thread.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Alright...so, I took the plunge with upgrading to 9.1 software.
I ran The Slicer, everything ran as it should (as far as I know), it told me to reboot after it was done, so I did.
Tivo (240, non-PROM modded) installed the service update.
And...I can't get my Tivo brand Wireless adapter to connect to my network.

I try plugging in my wired USB to Ethernet connection, and the Tivo reboots. If I leave the USB wired device connected, it goes into a reboot loop.

I pull the drive, run SApper...same problems.

I pull the drive, make sure that my stock 8.3 drivers are installed, re-monte my custom kernel (8.1 custom)...put everything back together...same problem.
(I totally forgot to backup the stock drivers for 9.1...when I ran Slicer and it asked if I wanted to keep my backports, I answered yes)

So, right now all of my drivers are from 8.3, I've got the monte'd 8.1 kernel, a wired USB ethernet adapter puts me into a reboot loop, the Tivo brand wireless adapter doesn't cause reboots, but Tivo also does not detect it (solid green light on the left, slow blinking green light on the right).

Can anyone point me in the right direction of what I should be doing here to get a network connection?


----------

